# Original 1960 Les Paul - Edmonton



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Any one know anything about this one? Has this been discussed before?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I say buy it!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

why would anyone advertise a guitar "worth" $180K on Kijiji in Edmonton????


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Does it come with the Eames chair?


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Pardon my Francais, but that thing looks fake as fuck. So many things off. But I only skimmed through the video- maybe he addresses whether it’s a refin/retop (which is the most obvious thing wrong with it)...


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

white buffalo said:


> Pardon my Francais, but that thing looks fake as fuck. So many things off. But I only skimmed through the video- maybe he addresses whether it’s a refin/retop (which is the most obvious thing wrong with it)...


 I agree. It’s not right. Was just wondering if anybody out west had heard or seen this burst.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like the “Burst” from the infamous Capsule debacle.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

So I did a little online searching and it turns out it's been discussed a bit. It has been re-necked and has some other issues.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

It's the very same fake burst from the Capsule debacle. Serial number is 0 7012... The Les Paul forum had a nice debate on the guitar back when capsule was selling it.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

What is the summary of the 20 or so pages of posts on the LPF about this guitar?

Full on fake? Real, but with issues?


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

sillyak said:


> What is the summary of the 20 or so pages of posts on the LPF about this guitar?
> 
> Full on fake? Real, but with issues?


Totally fake. Joe Bonamassa got involved as did a bunch of other burst experts and Capsule killed the consignment deal. Apparently the guitar was sold to Geddy Lee by Capsule but the sale was stopped once they found out it was a fake.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

losch79 said:


> Totally fake. Joe Bonamassa got involved as did a bunch of other burst experts and Capsule killed the consignment deal. Apparently the guitar was sold to Geddy Lee by Capsule but the sale was stopped once they found out it was a fake.


ah, so it is indeed _that_ tragic guitar... i actually got some hands-on time with that thing at the shop, and from the moment they popped open the case for me, it was glaringly obvious this was a replica- and not even a _remotely_ good one at that. as mentioned in my above comment, the top and finish are the very first things to stick out, followed closely by the headstock. it just doesn't make sense to me that such a well known and long-standing dealer specializing in vintage gear would ever accept, and, worse, knowingly attempt to sell as authentic-issue, such a plainly obvious fake. you'd think the second whoever brought it in _brought it in_ that they'd immediately turn it away... but nah. such is the allure of burst commission coin, i guess. it's happened at that shop on at least a couple of occasions with bursts (albeit the other time wasn't as highly publicized). can't believe this thing has surfaced yet again, especially with the big black stain on it. guy selling is either hella stupid or arrogant for thinking it'll fool anyone- and, i hate to say it, but if anyone pulls the trigger on that thing, they deserve to be scammed out of the coin, for not knowing a thing about what they're buying.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is this legal fraud? Or legal counterfeiting? Or is this criminal?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I messaged the seller, his reply:

Well aware, not even the same guitar. These guys went on a tyrade and mixed 3 guitars when Geddy Lee was burst shopping. Mislabeled pictures, wrong price. To top top it off Ed King then made a lowball offer citing that site, which he is involved with.


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

It has. Guy also had a legit vintage flying V, some CS fender pickups. Guitar had a neck break at some point


----------

